# Junghans wall clock identification?



## kaissa

Hello,

The owner states that it is at least 80 years old and still ticking. Any idea of model name/number?

Thanks,


----------



## John MS

kaissa said:


> Hello,
> 
> The owner states that it is at least 80 years old and still ticking. Any idea of model name/number?
> 
> Thanks,


It is similar in style to many other wall clocks from other european clock companies and Seikosha and looks like 1930's style. A great number of clocks similar to this one hit the antique clock market from the late 1970's through the 1980's. Finding out the model name will unfortunately be nigh impossible without a manufacturer or dealer catalog.

This website has some links to antique Junghans clocks: http://www.antiqueclockspriceguide.com/manufmodellist.php?manufacturer=Junghans

And here's an interesting summary of Junghans:
http://www.clockguy.com/SiteRelated/SiteReferencePages/JunghansHistory.html

Unlike the the American clock makers, I'm not aware of anyone reprinting old Junghans catalogs. You might check in with the NAWCC though.


----------



## Moondancer

kaissa said:


> Hello,
> 
> The owner states that it is at least 80 years old and still ticking. Any idea of model name/number?
> 
> Thanks,


To my amazement, this looks absolutely identical to an old clock I bought in Southern Spain from a US Navy Petty Officer whose hobby was buying, rebuilding and selling old clocks that he picked up from various flea markets in Spain and Germany. It became his second career when he retired. The information I have with mine is that the movement was made by the Hamberg American Clock Company. He claimed at the time of purchase that the clock was made in the late 1800's. I remained very pleased how well it operates and the rich sound of the chimes in this clock. I did have it worked on a few years after I returned to the states and a couple of bearings were replaced. I paid $195 for it in 1977 and am still happy with it.

The limited information I have was copied from"Clockmaking in Europe" library of Congress Catalog Card Number 76 24217 and "The Junghans Story" Library of Congress Card Number 76 26339


----------



## Terious

Not going 50-70 years, Please help what to do if it crumble?How old is he? OK?


----------



## Terious

Please HELP!


----------

